# Is Gorilla Super Glue (impact-tough Formula) ok for Aquariums?



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Is Gorilla Super Glue (impact-tough Formula) ok for Aquariums?

The back said " Contains Cyanoacrylate" 

I was not sure if the Gorilla glue company included anything that might be more toxic then normal super glue. 

Thanks.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

It should state 'aquarium safe' somewhere, or I wouldn't use it. Here is what I do: I use regular hot glue to set a project, then aquarium sealant over it. Beware of silicones, many of them leach into the water. Aquarium Sealant is the way to go.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I looked it up on their webpage and the impact-tough formulas is still just pure 100% cyanoacrylate. It will be safe.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Also, no need to look for "Aquarium Safe" silicon, as they typically have artificially inflated prices. Any 100% silicon that does NOT contain mold and mildew resistance is safe for aquariums.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Loctite Super Glue Gel works good!


----------

